# Nice one "Hobie"



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

The last time I looked my Drivers license said Colorado. Am I dreaming? This is all a dream!!!!! See you at the pahrty, Richtor. Well like I say never trust anyone named Ken . . but now I guess anytime he steps over the divide it would be in our best interest to treat him like a true Coloradan - Vail right? Jeez gimme a friggin break. If Vail is the real Colorado we should all run. . . fast. Comments like this make me shake my head.

Kent Phillips


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

It's amazying how mountain men are so extreme. You guys rock. I heard how hard it is to find a condo in Eagle. Man, I just couldn't live as core as you guys do. I mean, you got a real long drive to Walmart in Silverthorne too. I just don't know how you can do it year after year. Mountain men are so rugged!


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I was waiting for this haha.... Brook you got to it before me...hahaha...

Its Ok to be a butranger....I mean frontranger....

Really it is....

Ben Guska


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Phillips said:


> Comments like this make me shake my head.


I have a similar reaction....they make my middle finger twitch and then extend.

Guess i'll start telling people i live in greater kansas now. :roll: 

People always gotta feel like they are better than the rest somehow...the comment probably comes from him compensating for a small penis.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

I thought once you crossed the Divide you were in Utah...


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*sheesh...entertain me why don't ya*

Got some news for this dickhead. I remember when Vail wasn't. Vail is a made up city. an afterthought and outgrowth of the ski area, just as Beaver Creek and Avon are.

Last I checked, Denver was part of Colorado, at least I don't recall that it had been reannexed by Texas or Kansas, which by the way, most of Colorado was once part of, at least after it had been claimed, bought, stolen from France and Spain and Mexico, and let us not forget the Native Americans too.

Last I checked, wasn't Ken that 'light-in-the-loafers' looking, sometime companion of Barbie? The chick with the fake J-Lo butt, big boobs, no paddling skills and prozac smile.


argh!


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

You guys got that. I think what hes saying is frontrangers shouldnt buy dagger. We're just a small part of the "Colrado" market anyway.


----------



## CoreyD (Mar 10, 2004)

So where was this quoted from? I am curious and would like to read the rest of it.


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Denver Post "Extreme Sports" section for the "Extreme Vail" uber jocks, f#cking lame...


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL,Can't believe how worked up all you people get about stupid shit...Get a grip,stop the name calling and next time your in vail ask Hobie if he would mind holding the rope while you drop his shit,since chances are he will be walking....There are way to many internet tough guys on this forum...I'm sure it was a joke and it is pretty funny,makes it even better if it hit the paper....Get your fingers off the steriods and laugh a little more,jessssus...
Gary


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

*Link*

http://denverpost.com/search/ci_2800475


----------



## Jamie D (Mar 6, 2005)

Why ya'll gotta be a bunch of reactionary bitches? Read the article.

"It kind of makes me laugh that people from Denver think they're from Colorado," said Ken Hoeve, a professional kayaker from Gypsum. "Colorado is really the mountains. As soon as you cross over the Continental Divide, that's when you're really in Colorado. Denver is just another city. It might as well be Cincinnati, as far as I'm concerned." 

Hoeve's stance in the East vs. West argument is partially in jest. As a competitor in the East vs. West kayak rodeo at the Teva Mountain Games in Vail this month, it's practically his job to spray slurs against opponents from the East. Just know the other side can sling it right back. 

"Just look at the Vail whitewater park versus what we have in Golden and along the Front Range," said Gary Mullins, co-founder of the Golden Community Kayak Rodeo Series. "I don't think so."


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*lighten up*

gotta look at the whole quote folks,

"It kind of makes me laugh that people from Denver think they're from Colorado," said Ken Hoeve, a professional kayaker from Gypsum. "Colorado is really the mountains. As soon as you cross over the Continental Divide, that's when you're really in Colorado. Denver is just another city. It might as well be Cincinnati, as far as I'm concerned."

"Hoeve's stance in the East vs. West argument is partially in jest. As a competitor in the East vs. West kayak rodeo at the Teva Mountain Games in Vail this month, it's practically his job to spray slurs against opponents from the East. Just know the other side can sling it right back."

Hobie is good people, adios, atom...


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I live in Vail, but I'm following my girlfriend to D-town. Will anyone be friends with me?

Oh yea - I need a job too - but it can't suck: it has to pay ALOT and allow me to leave work every day at 3 PM so I can kayak. Any ringers?


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

*RTFA!!!*

for once I'm with Gary. It's a joke quote in a joke article. Regardless of how much doper the west side is. RTFA


----------



## BigLoco (Jan 5, 2005)

christ, front rangers whining about hobie's comments need to relax a little. We all know that most "mountain boys" up round vail really just live paycheck to paycheck waiting tables or working for "the man" cleaning snow off chair lift seats as it comes by for 6 bucks an hour. 

instead of dagger boycott threats about some smack talk thats obviously in jest, come back with a little smack please. for the love of all thats good and holy....


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Geez.....lighten up Francis. If you don't know the guy don't talk smack (mvhyde) He's a standup guy who does a load of work for the paddling community. Like to see some of you "chat" to his face.....hope you're 6'5" and 240 lbs. 
He'd eat pancakes off your head....behind the woodshed!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Hobie = Ken Hoeve?? Now thats funny crap. I thought you are the Riot rep the "best boats in the world"


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

geez, now who can't take a joke? All that mountain air must give that extra viggor.


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawr. But me sensed tonge in cheek humour. But then most people don't get me. kinda like my education line in the political thread. :lol: ey Gary. And just for the record. i use to always stop at wolcott to check tiedowns and do saftey cuz thats where I thought the west started. State boundries are just the man getting heavy. Oh and last time I was out there I noticed the same builders in Highlands ranch have shit going in Vail. So how about this for an advetising slogan. Vail Valley the Highlands Ranch of the West Slope. Kinda got a nice ring to it. sj


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL,ENDO---6' 4'' 240,Sounds like that fat F%^&R better start sharing the pancakes...The only thing Hobie could do behind the woodshed is get the damn wood to stoke the fire while we tell all you pukes how to run your shit...Chunder is right,do you guys have anyone up there that gives it,or do you self promotors just plop the twitch vid in and say"yeah I'd do that"...

Never knew about the east west thing before today,must be a play boater thing...I would take cheeseman and NSV over anything you folks got up there...Keep your one mile runs,they are to easy anyway...If you want to go big Ben or whoever bring your little ass down here for round two....

Gary

matty that is funny shit!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Front Rangers Unite! Fight back the only way we know how, lets steal some more of their water! That will show 'em!


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Who is Hobie?

I meet a rep named Bret Topper. Is this Hobie?


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

He is Dagger's Whitewater Lifestyle Technican!!!

You will see him with the Paddle with the Pros

and with Jiggy Dawg just about everywhere


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Dude, How can you name drop without knowing who Hobie is? You must be a nobody.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

OH :? 

Well who is Ken Hoeve then?

Does he work at Alpenglow? I met a guy named Ken there once 
a while back.


----------



## david lee roth (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't get it... is his name Hoeve or Hobie? I think he might work at REI in the paddling dept... they used to sell Dagger.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Hobie = Ken Hoeve = Dagger guy. 

Hobie is not Brent Toepper. Brent is the Pyranha/Stohlquist/cool DJ guy.

I think Hobie owns Alpengo Transportation with Brent Toepper.

K2 Boater likes little boys.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

brent reps IR. not stohlquist.

and the only little boy I like is the little baldheaded partyboy!!!!

front range...huh???

303-bitch


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

this is too funny..... 

Ben Guska


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

I agree Ben. It is funny when punk ass Florida boys like Hobie start running their mouths about being from the West Slope. Hobie is just another tourist. His problem is he has stayed too long. I may live on the Front Range and wear my 303 sticker with pride, but I am more of a western slope boy then Ken Hoeve could dream of being. I cut my teeth out there, and my grandfather, and great grandfather ran cattle on the bookcliffs outside of Rifle before Ken Hoeve's family ever knew what Colorado was. These new school boys trying to stake a claim in this great state cracks me up. Come visit me on the 96 Ranch sometime and we will have a little talk about who is a true Coloradan. Punk!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

all I know is that ENDOMADNESS is the coolest screen name I have ever seen...anywhere. period.


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

As I go back and read the other posts on this thread, it occurs to me that many of you don't understand that we are just kidding around. Truth is, Hobie is one of the coolest guys you will ever meet, and by far one of the best ambassador to this sport. It is also a well known fact that Hobie is the main reason that anyone in this state paddles a Dagger boat. I have heard that said, time and time again. You people musn't take everything at face value.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

yo THE KID....

Im from florida too biatch... We just decided to move to the true Colorado, where water flows from the mountains, not from a tube Through....the mountains..... In reality, the East Vs. West should be dominated by the East, cuz you all are used to about 400 cfs.....and a shitty hole.... If you all are that bad ass, bring it to the MSX awards, see whats up.... I know the west side has a bag of goodies to rape village, at least I do.....
oh and 303 on a vertical end, reads..... MOM.... haha
West side... (tu pac)
Ben


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

You call the desert hills portion of the state you live in the true colorado. You are sadly mistakin my friend... Ya i ain't going to lie, i give big props to my mother. She rules... How about you whiney ass westerns bring the east vs. west to the east for once you little home town pussies. I predict that you can't take the show on the road... I know you got more tricks in the bag than i do ben, but i will mcnasty your ass so many times you will be screaming for fries...You just keep hiding up there in the hills, and wearing your shorty when it snows, and calling everyone else a baby. Ya i may wear toaster mits when i go to lawson but i still throw down!... remember i know where to find you. I know where you live, and if the level is right i know where you will be if you ain't home... Invite you to come to the front range and kick my ass. But truth is you don't want to waste your precious time, because here shotryly all you will have left to paddle is shosone.

Notorious B.I.G 4ever (Eastside)

Oh and by the way when i'm throwing mad air like you wish you could that 303 reads WOW.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Da Kid....

ITs all good, If you want a Mcnasty comp ill bring one to your front door, but I challenge you to a pistol flip comp, you know its a trick on a wave....or do you have those out east....... haha.... Thats righty, all you have is tiny holes, which bring welts to your feet, and leave scars on your boat..... Guess you'll have to steal more water eh?


Oh and.... your mother does rule... I give her props too....
haha

Ben


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

You obviously haven't seen confluence when it rains, we have waves and they are the true definition of nasty. You western boys need to stop bring up the whole water out of a tube thing. You are making asses out of yourselves, because all you do is talk about how great the M-wave is. You bring your pistol flip and in true westeren style i will bring my pistol. Quit crying about us taking your water. you are like the little kid that always gets beat up at lunch, and everyone is tired of hearing about how you are always getting your ass kicked.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

You two are having way too much fun. Ben, bring that McNasty comp on down here any time. Just make sure to let the cops know where you're going. I hear house arrest sucks...And what's this crap about you pistol whip your mom? That's not right man. Even for an extreme livin' Glenwood boy (yes, I said BOY) like yourself. You should know better.

K2 boater has seen the light you fools. 303 is where it's at....unless you're in 719, we haven't figured that out yet.

And big props to Da Kid's Mom!!


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

And I always thought that water flowed down hill you know from the top of the mountain to the bottom... so if its flowin hows that stealin? we're just usin the flows that the Kansas farmers need to feed your high peak bellys... 303


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

You must be new to Colorado - Denver and other cities pump water from the west side of the Divide to the east through mutliple tunnels. While folks like to gripe about the urban areas stealing all the water, the truth is that most of the water pumped is for agricultural use in the plains well east of I-25...and of course Front Range Playaz and Westsidaz both eat grain and beef, so tell me who got ganked??? We get the extended season over here, thank you very much. Hence, while Ben is lamenting the later summer demise of South Canyon, we are boofing down Bailey on his water.

Fact is Colorado sucks for wave action. There are really only two *good* waves and neither run that much. Gauley season, only three months away...Insignificant, baby!!!


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Da three o three (or MOM sideways) needs start there own ideas.... Nine7zero has been around for sometime.....
stealin ideas, like they steal our water....


http://www.nine7zero.com/index_2.php


And house arrest aint bad, you just need a commited girlfriend....and a some redbull

haha
Ben


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow. This is too much. I just got into town from Boise and had already heard about the uproar over that quote. First off, it is a joke! My friend writes for the Denver post and they were doing an article about the east west comp. in Vail. He wanted a bit of smack to hype the event and have some fun with it. He even called Denver paddlers as well to get a few comments from them. It was meant to be a rivalry segment that was all in good fun. Nothing more, nothing less. I think anyone that knows me would also know it was tongue in cheek and all to razz the competitors of the east side. To any "303s" that might be offended, my apologies. Read the whole article and you might see what it meant. 

Ken Hoeve aka hobie


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Well first off Damn that Brook A uberman for not posting the whole quote. We've got a lurker Houston. Context is everything. My apologies to Hobie. I take back my post (if I still can) and I now think the whole thing was pretty funny ha-ha. 

Kent


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

No worries. You don't have to take it back. Im just glad you and hopefully everyone else will realize it was a goof comment. Nothing personal, just wanted to get some east side competitors fired up for the teva comp (which by the way I did not even make the cut and was nearly beaten by a 9 y/o girl)

hobie


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*paddlebizzle paddlebizzle, no don't do it*

paddlebizzle...

If you can write code, VC++6, .NET C#, SQL scripting, and or VC++ 7.1, you can get a job here in Durango working for Verint Video Solutions. The pay is great, it's cheaper than Vail, and you can leave work by 3pm most every day to go paddle in the best and most water in the state....

http://www.verint.com

go to the jobs link


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

I could live anywhere I want and live in the front range on purpose, its better than living in the mtns for me here's why:

I ride my bike everywhere, to work, to the supermarket, to the bar, and my friends houses. I love riding my bike and hate cars. The front range is bike friendly (by north american standards). I think my lifestyle has much less impact on the environment than if i were to live in the mountains and drive everywhere. I also save a ton of money which is spent on gear, beer, and travel. I can ride my bike 5 mintues to dozens of cool restuarants and bars and not have to worry about driving home.

Lots more cool people to meet and girls from all over, more culture and diversity, things to do.

A cheaper and better lifestyle and better jobs which means more money for gear, beer, and travel.

Except for skiing, most of my favorite activites (mtn biking, kayaking, hiking, fishing) are actually close enough to where i live and in the foothills (>1 hour).

I do think Denver suburban sprawl is super gay though cause you have the worst of both worlds, bikes and community's are impractical and mtns are far away and there are too many people.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Are Hobie and Fenchy related?


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I still give mad props to The kid's mom....

Ben


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Ya she's bitchin


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know which is worse.

Him calling Denver, Cinci, or you guys calling Gypsum, Vail.

Don't get so worked up you guys. Sheesh...


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Da kid, When you gettin ove rhere? Southy wil be runiin in the next few weeks.... barrels kickin 5000 again... super fun level... lets hit her up... (no not your mom) I mean barrel...
Ben


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

ok, fox opened the door, so i have to throw a story out about hobie -

setting: mountain buzz party last fall at the forrest room, my wife attended with a friend when in town for business while i was 'stuck' at home in eagle. she knew of hobie through the buzz, but never met him

hobie: yo yo yo, what up you fine lookin honey (or maybe just "hello")
my wife: hi, im ellen
hobie: im hobie
wife: what brings you here?
hobie: dagger rep, pro boater, blah blah blah
wife: oh yeah, where are you from?
hobie: VAIL
wife: no kidding, where in vail?
hobie: uh, uh
wife: because we just moved to eagle and are looking to meet people in the valley.
hobie: actually, i live a little west of vail in gypsum.
wife: thats not a little west, dear.
both laugh, discussion continues. . . 

just a little more fun at hobie's expense. this story made me LOL when my wife told me. i just told her let the playa play. life down valley is so much better with out the resort shit, so love that peice of chalk you call home brother. 

keep up the awesome work you do for all of us, 303 AND 970. don't know you personally, but thanks for the hard work and entertainment. later.

phillip


----------



## BozonePaddler (Sep 15, 2004)

you guys bro brah like a bunch of poseurs hmmmmmm, maybe the east infection of colorado has really gotten that bad hmmmm, maybe its just the e-**** that spend too much time zining, hahaha talking shit online is too much fun......................


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Is this site about kayaking?


----------



## Full_Tilt (May 3, 2004)

Why are we hating eachother we ALL live in Colorado, we should hate texans that come to our state


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry Nick - wrong site. I hear there are some sites about kayaking, though, lol. Hey at least it isn't utterly run-through with threads hijacked by politics like BT. BT was nice when I was boating in the SE, but I got tired of the OT suff that crept into everything. I actually really appreciate the Buzz because there is much more useful and sunstantive content than on other boards.

I guess I don't really care if people discuss politics or east v. west...but hijacking is just annoying. I give kudos to Aaron for simply labelling that political thread as OT - even if he DQed me in the first round without giving me the extra -2 for being a Front Ranger...I could have gone out at the bottom of my game...


----------



## FlyingFluke (Jun 13, 2005)

You guys should get back to work.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Lived on both sides of the divide*

I've lived on both sides of the divide and would have to say that the weather is much nicer on the Denver side. There is nothing wrong with Denver. You can drive to the heart of the mountains in a hour and a half. Plus there are other things to do in Denver besides outdoorsy stuff. You can also make a living in Denver. I haven't found a way to live in a place like gunny and make a living. If anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Full Tilt wrote: "Why are we hating eachother we ALL live in Colorado, we should hate texans that come to our state."

Yo, FT.... true enough we should not be hating each other, BUT we should not be hating Texans or ANYONE else for that matter.

Aside from the fact that its just a waste of life to hate anyone (especially because of where they are from), Texans are very usefull to us Coloradoans..... they are what allows our tourist-based economy to exist and trive. If you would prefer to live in a shack and work the mines, or in some chemical factory plant, by all means, move to a state where they have an industry based economy and no visiting Texans.

By the way, anyone know how to insert a quote box???


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

:arrow:


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, just got back from a week down in SW Colo and Utah - great water and had a fantastic time with my brother and nephews - the 12-year rowed a 14 ft raft through everything but Smelter the other day on the Animas and my 16-yr old nephew was getting great surfs for so long I thought he'd get a parking ticket.

What a way to come back to the Buzz! Here this thread is still going or revived from some dark orifice. Hasn't this whole bucket of crap been beaten to death? Yada yada Front Rangers Suck, yada yada folks who live in the mountains all think they're hot shit... blah blah blah.... :roll: 

Jeeze... start planning your next trip, call up some buds from one side of the Divide or the other and start figuring out where the water's going to be next weekend. Go reread that AW journal or Paddler, Whatever you do, remember that the whole idea is to have fun... Isn't it?

SYOTR,

-Andy


----------

